# Ta-Jon Best In Show



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

For those who have Ta-Jon puppies, Tammy's dog CH Ta-Jon's Whose Your Sugar Daddy? won BIS on Sunday, Jan. 17th at Ashtabula Kennel Club in Hamburg, NY. It's his first BIS. Congratulations to all involved.

*B/G1/BIS* *9* *CH TA-JON'S WHOSE YOUR SUGAR DADDY?*. TR 77527902. 01-15-08 By Ch Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard - Ch Ta-Jon's Powdered Sugar. Dog. Owner: Timothy Lehman & Tammy A Simon., Hastings On Hudson, NY 10706. Breeder: Tammy A Simon & John W Simon Jr.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! That is awesome. Tajon has some beautiful dogs. I got to meet a dog that came from Tajon in person at a meetup last year


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice to see. I have a Ta-Jon pup. Thanks for sharing.

Oops, the one in my signature is not our Ta-Jon pup. Just wanted to make that known. Most know that, but I don't know who does and who doesn't.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations Best in Show.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

that's wonderful and well-deserved! tammy has beautiful malts


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy was so nice when I was looking for a pup. So happy for her and her Sugar Daddy LOL. :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Daddio is the one that won at the Specialty this past year as well. Gorgeous Maltese and his owner Tim does an amazing job with his grooming. He is an artist for sure. I am excited to see his first BIS to go along with his BISS. I am sure it will not be his last. He also got three back to back group 1sts. 

:celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Can someone tell me where Tajon is (City State)?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

tammy is located in Oklahoma

here's her website: http://www.tajonmaltese.com/


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats to Tammy, she has beautiful dogs and they have the cutest faces!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats to Tammy! She has beautiful fluffs, she deserves the win.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 31 2010, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879857


> Can someone tell me where Tajon is (City State)?[/B]


They are just north of Tulsa about 20 miles.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats!!

I also wanted to add that his sire, Tommy, has produced the last two National Specialty winners (Pawsi and Daddio) so that is pretty awesome!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 31 2010, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879867


> tammy is located in Oklahoma
> 
> here's her website: http://www.tajonmaltese.com/[/B]



thanks!

I was on her web site earlier but for some reason couldn't open the "about us" section to see where they are.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 31 2010, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879911


> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 31 2010, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879867





> tammy is located in Oklahoma
> 
> here's her website: http://www.tajonmaltese.com/[/B]



thanks!

I was on her web site earlier but for some reason couldn't open the "about us" section to see where they are.
[/B][/QUOTE]

i think she is located in collinsville, OK right near tulsa!


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 31 2010, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879928


> QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 31 2010, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879911





> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 31 2010, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879867





> tammy is located in Oklahoma
> 
> here's her website: http://www.tajonmaltese.com/[/B]



thanks!

I was on her web site earlier but for some reason couldn't open the "about us" section to see where they are.
[/B][/QUOTE]

i think she is located in collinsville, OK right near tulsa!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I saw that dog at a dog show at The Westchester County Center. I was so excited to meet him because I have a Ta-Jon pup too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, listen to this. There are only two maltese entered in the show on Friday in Wildwood. One of them is Ava.

Lawrence (Chiara's Dad) told me that Daddio is entered for all 5 days but isn't exactly sure which days he'll be showing :blink: ....just the type of competition we were looking for....rubbing hands together....... :no2: ......WRONG!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 1 2010, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880344


> Ok, listen to this. There are only two maltese entered in the show on Friday in Wildwood. One of them is Ava.
> 
> Lawrence (Chiara's Dad) told me that Daddio is entered for all 5 days but isn't exactly sure which days he'll be showing :blink: ....just the type of competition we were looking for....rubbing hands together....... :no2: ......WRONG!!!! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


You and Ava are going to do just great!! I can't wait to hear about this, Pat. You always crack me up!! Love you, girl!!

xoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 1 2010, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880346


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 1 2010, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880344





> Ok, listen to this. There are only two maltese entered in the show on Friday in Wildwood. One of them is Ava.
> 
> Lawrence (Chiara's Dad) told me that Daddio is entered for all 5 days but isn't exactly sure which days he'll be showing :blink: ....just the type of competition we were looking for....rubbing hands together....... :no2: ......WRONG!!!! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


You and Ava are going to do just great!! I can't wait to hear about this, Pat. You always crack me up!! Love you, girl!!

xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, Sophia, I've got it figured this way....we'll either take first or second place. Not all that bad, eh? :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh I am in LOVE with the little buzz/girly girl male & the pawsi/delite male. they are both cute (but then again - they are all adorable!)


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 1 2010, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880348


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 1 2010, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880346





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 1 2010, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880344





> Ok, listen to this. There are only two maltese entered in the show on Friday in Wildwood. One of them is Ava.
> 
> Lawrence (Chiara's Dad) told me that Daddio is entered for all 5 days but isn't exactly sure which days he'll be showing :blink: ....just the type of competition we were looking for....rubbing hands together....... :no2: ......WRONG!!!! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


You and Ava are going to do just great!! I can't wait to hear about this, Pat. You always crack me up!! Love you, girl!!

xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, Sophia, I've got it figured this way....we'll either take first or second place. Not all that bad, eh? :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Exactly!!! :HistericalSmiley: :chili: But honestly, Ava will always be first place with me!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 1 2010, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880351


> oh I am in LOVE with the little buzz/girly girl male & the pawsi/delite male. they are both cute (but then again - they are all adorable!)[/B]


I want the little girl Lily...She is Milo's 1/2 sister....wow his dad sure gets around!


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 1 2010, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880344


> Ok, listen to this. There are only two maltese entered in the show on Friday in Wildwood. One of them is Ava.
> 
> Lawrence (Chiara's Dad) told me that Daddio is entered for all 5 days but isn't exactly sure which days he'll be showing :blink: ....just the type of competition we were looking for....rubbing hands together....... :no2: ......WRONG!!!! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


At the Westchester dog show he was only against one other person who entered her two dogs.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I had a lengthy discussion with Tammy yesterday morning, she is a very nice person. The little girl went quickly but as of yesterday morning the boys were still available.


----------

